# Parts needed for 4 Wheel Gravely



## mbeer5 (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyone know where I can get a drive shaft for the belly mower on a Gravely 812?
The splines are excessively worn and the pin doesn't fit snug anymore. 
I replaced the pin with a grade 8 bolt and lock nut but now I have to replace the bolt every time I use it because it breaks and disappears.
I probably need the gearbox too.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

You can find the drive shaft and deck gearbox on ebay or you can look on craigslist. Sometimes people have Gravely parts for sale. The 812 is a short frame, that means its a 800 series. You shouldn't have too much trouble finding parts. If you need help just ask..


----------

